# Is The Road To Baguio Open?



## John1975 (Nov 8, 2013)

We will be heading to Bagauio next week. Does anybody know if the roads are still passable up to the northern part of The Philippines


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I believe Baguio was not really impacted by typhoon Haiyan. I drove to Baguio last week. Went up Marcos hwy and down Kennon Rd. Kennon rd is a beautiful drive but not advisable if it is raining. No road problems on the mountain.

If you are driving north to Baguio, there is a long stretch around Sison / Rosario that has road construction delays, but it was not too bad for us.


----------



## John1975 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks, it seems like the brund of the storm hitted the Visayas, so we will push through with our travel plans.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

from my connections ... Baguio .. is as normal.. all green


----------

